# Canada or Ireland



## shravan9786 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all,

I am Shravan Kumar, need advise on Immigration.

Which is best country to immigrate..Canada or Ireland and would like to know about chances of getting job in these countries.

I have bachelor's degree with 4.5 years of experience in IT industry.

My wife is a MBA Graduate.Will it help me in immigration.

Regards,
Shravan Kumar


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Have u tried google? You are an IT!


----------



## shravan9786 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, 

I did..but sill in confusion which country to opt either Canada or Ireland..can some one please suggest me on this.

Regards,
Shravan Kumar


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shravan9786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Shravan Kumar, need advise on Immigration.
> 
> Which is best country to immigrate..Canada or Ireland



This is a ridiculous question. The two countries are _very_ different and nobody but you can know which is best for you. 

And shouldn't you be emigrating to a country because you _want_ to be there? If so, why would you take the advice of anonymous people on the internet?





> would like to know about chances of getting job in these countries.


It is unlikely that anyone in the Canadian section will know about the job market in Ireland. As for Canada, it is the second largest country in the world so job markets differ from one region to the next, and within regions.





> I have bachelor's degree with 4.5 years of experience in IT industry.
> 
> My wife is a MBA Graduate.Will it help me in immigration.



It will earn you some points, yes. Will it be enough? Who knows..................


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shravan9786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did..but sill in confusion which country to opt either Canada or Ireland..can some one please suggest me on this.
> 
> ...



Seriously - why are you asking random people on the internet? You have to decide this for yourself based on what you and your family want.


----------



## shravan9786 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the Prompt response.

As i am new to the forum, i am posting my queries.

Please make a note and mind it that this a public forum, Anyone can ask and clarify their queries.

Regards,
SK


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the best soup to eat: tomato soup, or broccoli cheddar soup?
There's no right answer, as some like tomatoes and hate cheddar, while others will hate tomatoes and like the broccoli cheddar. For some, both are favourite soups, and depending on their mood or the weather, they will prefer tomato on one day, and broccoli cheddar on another.
Same with Canada and Ireland.

First question is to figure out if you even qualify for a visa for Canada and Ireland.
How does it work for you to get a visa for Ireland?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shravan9786 said:


> Hi, Thank you for the Prompt response. As i am new to the forum, i am posting my queries. Please make a note and mind it that this a public forum, Anyone can ask and clarify their queries. Regards, SK


The best place is Kazakhstan! (C) Borat Sagdiev 

http://www.freemovieposters.net/pos...ous_nation_of_kazakhstan_2006_1264_poster.jpg

You are welcome mate!)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shravan9786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the Prompt response.
> 
> ...




Anyone can ask questions, but if those questions are ridiculous then we can point that out. Nobody but _you_ can determine which country is best for _you_. Asking random people on the internet which you should move to is stupid. And when you are asking about two countries as vastly different as Canada and Ireland it is incumbent upon _you_ to learn as much as you can about the two countries and then ask more specific questions rather than 'which one should I move to?'.


----------



## shravan9786 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sure Thx


----------

